# Removing Water spots Part II



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Water Spots:*
If water dries on a paint surface ultra violet radiation (heat) radiation (UVR) will cause water spotting, especially if it contains an excess of minerals, which will etch the surface, an acetic acid (vinegar) will remove the spotting and an abrasive polish to level the paint surface may be necessary

*There are two categories of water spots; *
a) Surface water spots-alkaline watermarks (water spots) are calcium and magnesium salts that deposit on the surface after the water has evaporated, the minute crystals bond to the surface and are not re-dissolvable in water. Rainwater also contains alkaline minerals that alight on the paint film surface and as the water evaporates leave white `water spots' on both the paint and glass surfaces. Alkaline water spots (sprinkler water) require an acid (vinegar is a Acetic acid pH 2.0.) to remove them, any subsequent etching requires an abrasive to level the paint surface

b)Below surface (etched) water spots- are caused by acid rain (pH 3.5 - 4.0) or industrial fallout causing a chemical reaction, if left for any length of time they will etch the paint film surface leaving a concave circular mark. Etched water spots are one of the most difficult paint defects to remove so be patient as it will probably take more then one attempt to remove them. Acid rain spots require an abrasive polish to level the surface and an alkaline solution to neutralize them (See also Industrial fall out (IFO) and Acid rain)

1a) Removing *surface water spots *from paint film surface-
*Methodology*
•Use detailing clay to remove any `hard' surface granules
•Dissolve the alkaline-based, surface/etched mineral water deposits try one or more of the following; 
a) Use a 2:1 solution of distilled water/distilled white vinegar 
b) Try 2:1 solution of distilled water/Isopropyl Alcohol (adjust ratio as required)
c) Or equal parts distilled water/distilled white vinegar/Isopropyl alcohol.
Allow vinegar solution sufficient dwell time (5-10 minutes) 
•Use a clean spray bottle and 100% cotton Microfiber cloth to apply the solution to the surface
•After sufficient dwell time (5-10 minutes) wipe off any residue from surface and dry with a damp waffle weave towel
•Use a clean spray bottle and 100% cotton micro fibre cloth to apply the solution to the paint surface
•Wipe off any residue from the surface and dry with a damp waffle weave towel
•If any `water spots' remain apply distilled white vinegar or Isopropyl alcohol un-diluted to a 100% cotton micro fibre towel, using a medium/heavy pressure on surface, for stubborn spots use an abrasive polish as in 1b)

1b) Removing etched water *(below surface) *spots from paint-
*Methodology*
•These can be removed by using detailer's clay to remove any hardened surface deposits
•Then using a machine polish ( Optimum Polish or Compound, Klasse All-In-One ) and a cutting (LC Orange or Yellow) foam pad (speed # 4) to level the surface
•Work on a very small area at a time (2-foot x 2-foot) until the polish has run out
•Repeat this process two or three times, as necessary
•Reapply surface protection once spots have been removed.

1c) *For stubborn water spots* use (A B C Decontamination / Neutralization system (http:// www.autoint.com) a safe alkaline wash and neutralizing system This three part system comprises; A-Acid Neutralizer, B-Alkaline Neutralizer (use in conjunction with detailers clay to remove 'water spots') and C- Surface Conditioner with a pH of 7.0, which safely removes both surface and subsurface contamination and neutralizes any residual acid from the painted finish. Any subsequent etching will require an abrasive to level the paint surface

If water dries on a paint surface ultra violet radiation (heat) radiation (UVR) will cause water spotting, especially if it contains an excess of minerals, which will etch the surface, an acetic acid (vinegar) will remove the spotting and an abrasive polish to level the paint surface may be necessary

{each one / teach one][then student /becomes teacher} 
JonM


----------

